# Bionic Safestrap: Lost Safe system



## markwebb (Aug 21, 2011)

Help. Suddenly I can no longer engage safe system. I can go into safestrap and backup/restore any nonsafe file but when I want to initiate safe system, it backs up nonsafe but then I get an error msg which says can't retrieve data and I remain in nonsafe.
I then reboot phone and the phone reboots into stock but I have lost root and it walks me setting up the phone as a new user.
I then have to reboot and go back into safestrap to restore my prior good nonsafe rooted stock and all is well. I just can't get into safe system.
UPDATE: I could not restore nonsafe image and had to start all over as a new setup though I did not loose root. I will try and reinstall safestrap to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

This happened to me too when I first used safestrap. Not using it anymore because it was quite annoying to deal with and I followed instructions exactly. No idea why it happened.


----------



## levi2502 (Oct 16, 2011)

I had a similar problem. I ended up doing the whole quick switch to safe mode and if i can recall it took me back to the screen you get when you do factory restore where you re input your google acct and are back to the factory of whatever rom i was on. I used it again and had no problems for about a week. Im pretty sure its not a software issue.. just one of those quarky things that can happen anytime you are messing with your phone. I went back to bootstrap with Eclipse 2.1 until a build of ICS comes out for it that supports at least 3G. No 4G coverage where I live.

Note: when i had to do a quick to safe mode I had switched a bunch of times in one day. Could have been the problem.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

markwebb said:


> Help. Suddenly I can no longer engage safe system. I can go into safestrap and backup/restore any nonsafe file but when I want to initiate safe system, it backs up nonsafe but then I get an error msg which says can't retrieve data and I remain in nonsafe.
> I then reboot phone and the phone reboots into stock but I have lost root and it walks me setting up the phone as a new user.
> I then have to reboot and go back into safestrap to restore my prior good nonsafe rooted stock and all is well. I just can't get into safe system.
> UPDATE: I could not restore nonsafe image and had to start all over as a new setup though I did not loose root. I will try and reinstall safestrap to see if that fixes it.


This is usually because of insufficient space on the emmc (internal storage) partition. That's where safestrap stores the information needed to restore your safe/non-safe systems.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> This is usually because of insufficient space on the emmc (internal storage) partition. That's where safestrap stores the information needed to restore your safe/non-safe systems.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


I'm having this same problem--can't get back into safe system. I'm getting an error: "Emmc space free: 1mb" and "There may not be enough free space to complete backup." Then "Error while making a backup image of /data!"

Any help would be appreciated as for what to do from here.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Harpdoc said:


> I'm having this same problem--can't get back into safe system. I'm getting an error: "Emmc space free: 1mb" and "There may not be enough free space to complete backup." Then "Error while making a backup image of /data!"
> 
> Any help would be appreciated as for what to do from here.


Wow, 1mb free! LOL. You'll need to delete some files from your sdcard (internal storage). Safestrap keeps backups of the /data partitions of the safe and non-safe ROMS in /sdcard/safestrap/safe /sdcard/safestrap/orig, respectively. If there isn't sufficient space to backup the /data partition when doing a system swap (in either direction) the process will fail. If you keep photos, music, etc. on your internal storage, you might want to move it to sdcard-ext to free up some space.


----------

